# Problema con 74LS193



## jmoraf (Ene 6, 2014)

Hola,

estoy armando un circuito con:

74HC04 (puertas NOT)
74LS193 (contador síncrono 4 bits up/down)
un switch
un pulsador

el switch es sólo para escoger el valor que cargará el contador: 1 o 2 (01 o 10 en binario),

alimento el circuito, y el contador (74193) debería estar a 0 (aún no he cargado nada), y luego, mediante el pulsador, cargar la configuración definida con el switch y el 7404,

*el problema* es que al alimentar el circuito, el contador toma un valor aleatorio: muchas veces es un 0, y otras veces cualquier valor del 0 al 15. Debería estar a 0 y es imprevisible,

lo único que parece funcionar es alimentar el circuito mientras se está pulsando el pulsador. El pulsador va bien: sea cual sea el valor inicial (de alimentación), al pulsarlo se carga el valor deseado,

el transformador es de 5V y 1.5A, va sobrado,

no sé cómo hacer que el contador esté a 0 al alimentar el circuito. No sé si falta alguna resistencia o algún condensador por algún lado (entre alimentación y circuito, o antes del contador) y de qué valor, claro..


----------



## chclau (Ene 6, 2014)

Lo que te sucede es absolutamente normal. Nadie te garantiza que el contador se despierte en cero como pretendes.

Para que suceda eso tienes que conectar el pin MR de manera que en el encendido entregue un pulso de borrado al contador. Como MR es activo en alto, lo que puedes hacer es colocar un capacitor de Vcc a la pata MR, y una resistencia de MR a tierra. De esa manera en el encendido MR es alto, y una vez que el capacitor se carga, pasa a estado bajo.


----------



## fdesergio (Ene 6, 2014)

te recomiendo, Electrónica Digital Secuencial para Dummies!!!
Lo que te dicen te PASARA siempre con la electronica secuencial es mas en uP sucede lo mismo, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## jmoraf (Ene 6, 2014)

muchas gracias, lo he probado y funciona.. he puesto 10nF y 3.5K

llevaba desde ayer buscando qué podía ser,

muchas gracias!!!


----------



## sergiadl18 (Mar 17, 2019)

Buen día, debo hacer un proyecto sobre un parqueadero donde debo colocarle un contador de 0-3 [máximo 3 carros pueden entrar], una alarma donde se pone verde en 0-2  y rojo en 3 [lleno], el sensor o switch donde el carro pueda pasar y ser contado, esto como tal es el proyecto, sin embargo tengo dos problemas que a la hora de ponerlo en funcionamiento en un protoboard me falla.
1. En up y en down de que manera es mejor para que me cuente bien[paso el sensor o presiono al switch y este a veces pasa dos veces el numero], me imagino que debe ser con un 555[CLOCK]
2. en up debe contar ascendente de 0-3 pero al llegar a 3 no puede pasar a 0 y en down debe contar descendente de 3-0 y en 0 no puede pasar a 3, como se puede hacer eso, y si es algebra booleana como debo pensarlo para sacar el circuito.

Muchas gracias.

Adjunto lo que llevo hecho.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 18, 2019)

Hola, primero que nada, debes añadir un antirrebotes en las entradas para evitar falsas cuentas.
Por otro lado, para generar los topes de cuentas, es decir no mayor a tres y no menor que cero.
Deberás monitorear mediante lógica combinacional en la salida de dicho contador, que cuándo el valor sea tres, bloquee la posibilidad de seguir incrementando al propio contador. Aplicar la misma acción para el decremento.


----------



## sergiadl18 (Mar 18, 2019)

*¿*Qu*é* lógica combinacional es la que debo usar*?* O sea*,* *¿có*mo la planteo*?*


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 18, 2019)

Primero, cuándo el contador alcance el número 3, en binario será 0011. Si utilizamos una compuerta AND en Q0 y Q1 de la salida del contador ya tendrás la señal de tope para inyectar a la entrada UP, que por cierto en tu circuito la AND denominada cómo U7 puede hacer el trabajo. Ahora para inyectar dicha señal, añades una OR entre la señal que viene del pulsador y la señal de bloqueo que entrega la AND(U7).
Creo que con esos datos puedes continuar.


----------



## sergiadl18 (Mar 18, 2019)

Ya coloque lo que me escribió ,pero a la hora de darle al button (BTN1), este no se mueve se queda en 0 siempre.

Esta solucion la tenia antes,pero me pasa lo que mencione anteriormente, osea no cuenta , esta en 0 siempre.
La simulacion lo ando haciendo en proteus.


----------



## Moises.Diez (Mar 18, 2019)

Si tal como indica tu esquema estás utilizando tecnología LS, tienes varios problemas eléctricos:

 -  Si no tienes una resistencia entre U7 y D2, su ánodo limitará la tensión a menos de 2 voltios, esto puede ser insuficiente para activar la entrada de U8.

- ¿Para qué pones los pull-down de 330 ohm R11 y R10? La tecnología LS puede absorber 8 mA (IOL = 8 mA max), pero no es capaz de suministrar corriente (IOH = -0.4 mA max), estas resistencias te están echando abajo las tensiones suministradas por U1. Echa un vistazo a la hoja de características del 74LS193.

- No veo en el esquema condensadores de desacoplo en las alimentaciones de los circuitos integrados, para simular no hace falta pues las líneas de conexión son perfectas, pero hay que ponerlos en los circuitos físicos.

- Para evitar los rebotes en los botones BTN1 y BTN2 puedes poner condensadores en paralelo o una báscula R-S.


----------



## sergiadl18 (Mar 18, 2019)

Muchas gracias por ayudarme a idenfiticar esos problemas, U8 es para no permitir que cuando llegue a 3 pase a 0.
Para no permitir de 0 a 3 osea en el descendente sabes como lo debo plantear?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 18, 2019)

A ver, piensa un poco. Si tú contador está en cero, que valor tienen las salidas?
Que deberías añadír cómo lógica y que arroje un (1) para inyectar y  evitar que el pulsador de decremento funcione?


----------



## sergiadl18 (Mar 18, 2019)

obviamente son dos valores negados de q0 y q1, y los uno a AND y a la salida le coloco un not , para asi tener con el or la señal del pulsador y la señal de bloqueo, ya lo intente hace rato pero no me sale.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 19, 2019)

En principio así sería la idea. Aunque porqué negar la salida de la AND?
Piensa que debes obtener un (1) cuándo Q0 y Q1 estén en (0).
Así que negando las entradas de la AND, se obtiene la lógica esperada.
Sube una imagen sobre cómo quedaron las conexiones.


----------



## Moises.Diez (Mar 19, 2019)

Para evitar que el pulsador de decremento funcione también podrías usar la señal BORROW (pin 13), en tu esquema se llama TCD. Esta señal se activa a nivel bajo (0) cuando decremantas y llegas a cero. Como te interesa nivel alto (1) tendrías que insertar un NOT. 

Me da a la nariz que tendrás menos problemas usando esa señal que te provee el integrado, que si simplemente decodificas las salidas Q0 y Q1.

Si el circuito real no funciona como supones, utiliza un osciloscopio para ir viendo cómo progresa la señal.


----------



## sergiadl18 (Mar 19, 2019)

como se ve en la imagen, seria el circuito que en proteus no me simula bien pero en el protoboard si me funciona, hace lo que necesito, el problema es que después de un tiempo el contador deja de funcionar y se vuelve cero, pero los leds siguen indicando que sirve [ 0-2 verde y 3 rojo].
u8 es para que no me pase de 3-0 y u18 de 0-3.
El problema que indique, no se si sea por los cables o que sucede, pero me toca mirar muy bien, cuando digo los cables es que tengo el protoboard desordenado con sus cables elevados.
Como leí un comentario atrás, en el protoboard no he implementado el antirrebotes  y tampoco en la simulación, pero donde esta el 555 es como pienso colocar el antirrebotes para ver si funciona, uno para up y uno para down donde en el pin 3 dependiendo si es up o down va hacia u8 o u18, voy a mirar a ver si me funciona.

Esto seria lo que haría, les agradezco si me indican donde tengo un problema o como soluciono el problema , gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 19, 2019)

El problema puede estar en el decodificador BCD. Los pines 3, 4 y 5 están sin conexión, así que si vas a trabajar con técnicas digitales, dejar un pin de entrada sin conexión(porque no lo necesito) es muy mala palabra!
En Proteus,  si haces click derecho sobre un componente, te permite girar, invertir, etc. puede servirte para usar en las compuertas así no todas tienen que tener la salida en la misma dirección.


----------



## avefenix586 (Mar 19, 2019)

Segun lo que entiendo de los requerimientos expuestos para este proyecto de parqueo  adjunto este circuito haber si es asi o se aproxima a lo que quiere  sergiadl18, con esos timer 555 configurados en modo monoestable de acoplo AC los utilizo para circuitos antirrebote y asi le llegan las señales limpias al contador 74ls193, el circuito de reset automatico lo genera el inversor U4E mediante ese filtro y resistencia que determina el breve tiempo en que le dara un pulso alto a la salida del inversor que ataca la patilla MR y el pulsador en paralelo es para forzar el resete manualmente en cualquier momento. ademas la constante de tiempo del condensador C5 x R16 debe ser mayor a la constante de tiempo de los monoestables para que el pulso de reset dure mas que los pulsos que aparescan en las entradas UP y DOWN provenientes de los monoestables al energizar el circuito. Las dos compuertas OR U5A y U5B se encargan de bloquear ingresos de pulsos a las entradas UP y DOWN para que quede limitado desde 0 a 3 asi la cuenta no puede subir a mas de 3 ni pasar de 0 a 15 .


----------



## sergiadl18 (Mar 20, 2019)

Muchas gracias por las soluciones que me dieron, pude llevar a cabo el proyecto y me va perfecto. Me gustaría saber para entender mejor en el decodificador 74ls47, donde seria mejor conectar el pin 4 5 y 3, es decir para que funciona cada cosa tambien.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 20, 2019)

No intentaste buscar la hoja de datos del decodificador?
El fabricante se esmeró en brindar todo lo posible.


----------



## Moises.Diez (Mar 20, 2019)

Enhorabuena que te funciona, lo has perseguido muy bien. Merece la pena que mires la hoja de datos, es muy importante acostumbrarse a ellas.

Con una pequeña modificación podrías hacer que los leds se iluminen con más fuerza, porque las puertas LS pueden absorber mucha más corriente (en nivel 0) que la que pueden dar (en nivel 1). Por eso los leds se suelen activar por nivel 0. La modificación consiste en:

- El punto común de R8, R9 soltarlo de GND y conectarlo a Vcc.
- Girar los diodos 180 grados (que los ánodos estén conectados a las resistencias, y los cátodos a las puertas).
- Intercambiar los dos leds (D2.K conectar a U4:A.2, D1.K conectar a U3:A.3).
Aquí tienes la hoja de características de National.

Aquí la hoja del decodificard de FAIRCHILD.


----------



## ARMANDO 2020 (Mar 28, 2019)

*B*uenos dias estoy teniendo un problema con el 193*,* al momento que conecto los dos reset para que al llegar al 34 vuelvan a cero los dos*,* solo las decenas lo hacen y las unidades siguen su conteo llegando hasta el 15 y no hasta el cuatro como segun yo lo tengo programado*, ¿Q*ue me puede estar fallando*?*


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2019)

Yo veo que *NO *conectaste *2* pines de cada integrado, y eso en lógica digital *NO *está bien.


----------



## ARMANDO 2020 (Mar 28, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo veo que *NO *conectaste *2* pines de cada integrado, y eso en lógica digital *NO *está bien.



*Oh,* ya veo en el diagrama no tengo conectado los pines 15 y 16 pero en el circuito ya montado en el protoboard si y es dónde tengo la falla. *E*st*á* desconectado a*_*propósito el puente que une los dos resets ya que ahi es dónde me sucede la falla.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 28, 2019)

Por supuesto, NO deben unirse dos salidas a menos que sean colector abierto, para eso se usa una OR.


----------



## ARMANDO 2020 (Mar 28, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Por supuesto, NO deben unirse dos salidas a menos que sean colector abierto, para eso se usa una OR.





Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Por supuesto, NO deben unirse dos salidas a menos que sean colector abierto, para eso se usa una OR.


gracias Gudino usare una OR


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 27, 2019)

paberi90 dijo:


> Buenas tardes por favor alguien que me ayude, estoy implementando un contador de 0 a 99 con 3 pulsadores uno ascendente, uno descendente y un reset, con  74ls193, 74ls47 y display 7 segmentos, el problema es que al pulsar me cuenta o disminuye no de a uno sino de 2  o 3 números de una vez, he buscado y me dicen que use un antirrebote pero la verdad no se como implementarlo.
> Si alguien por favor me puede decir como implementarlo les agradezco la ayuda.


Resistencia + Capacitor 

*10 segundos de búsqueda en Google*


----------

